# Fork It Two



## rickyd (Sep 8, 2016)

Would proper fork orientation  be a straight line through head tube and down center of fork legs? This one is obviously bent just affirming my thoughts with this question. Thanks Rick


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 8, 2016)

In most all cases, yes. Looks like it's bent to me. Their is a cure for that without using chemotherapy.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2016)

yep.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 9, 2016)

Sometimes things here on the Cabe get too confusing for me. When it comes to straightening a bent fork I just  "eyeball" it.
Sometimes I ask the neighbor lady to do it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm with @the tinker , @rickyd , only I might just pop some wheels on that frame, turn the fork 'round, and coax it into a tree until it looked right and rode the @tripple3 no prob


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 9, 2016)

the tinker said:


> View attachment 358525 Sometimes things here on the Cabe get too confusing for me. When it comes to straightening a bent fork I just  "eyeball" it.
> Sometimes I ask the neighbor lady to do it.View attachment 358526



I'd let her straighten my fork any day.


----------



## AAgronomist (Sep 9, 2016)

Ride my bike anytime!!! {O[][][][][][][]O}

Sent from U.S.A


----------



## rickyd (Sep 9, 2016)

Yep , all good suggestions.


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 10, 2016)

the tinker said:


> ...Sometimes I ask the neighbor lady to do it.View attachment 358526




wanna trade houses?


----------

